# Not destined for a snake..



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

A guy i work with breeds snakes of all kinds. He gave me a baby snow corn snake which he said was eating fine and stuff. She was a beautiful little thing, however i only had her for two days before she died. She had a serious case of mites aswell though so i was trying to get rid of those things. On the second night i looked in her box and she was dead so i text the guy and was like 'She's dead! I feel terrible! Was it something i done wrong?' and then he told me i didn't do anything wrong, it's just baby snakes are unpredictable. 
Anyway, he never gave me another one like he promised so i was like 'Screw dis, i'll go buy one.'
Luckily my local pet shop had two young snakes in for £35 each. I only get £20 a week off my crappy job so i asked to put a deposit in, picked one to reserve and left. 
I came back the day after work the next week after setting up the box and stuff and when i got there, the vivarium that they were in was gone..i thought that maybe he just moved it cause it was reserved...But turns out the one i picked out died. He even kept it to show me when i came back.
For gods sake! A snake is a pet i have wanted ever since i was little. My mam hates them but i was going to hide it from her (Like i did with my millipede) and not tell anyone about it (That's how my mam found my millipede)
But nope, life says i'm not aloud to have a snake.
Bummer man :C


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

That's really pretty strange actually... Just one or two dying here or there is normal, but to have it be so seemingly consistent... I've lived with snakes (at our fewest we had 3) my whole life and we've gotten the majority of them as teeny little babies and none have died. 
I don't think that the one dying was your fault, you hardly had it, but are you sure the breeder is reputable? I might look for a different source if I were you. Also, I really don't suggest going against your parent's word like that, though.. If they find out it could end with you having to get rid of it anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

They were from two different breeders, one was just some guy a knew and the other was from an actual pet shop.
I am good at hiding pets from my mam, she would have said no to my giant millipede but i got him off my best friend for my birthday so i wasn't not gonna keep him. She only found out about it because my sister is a blabber mouth and after she found out about him, she wasn't bothered anymore. 
It would be the same with the snake, though it'd likely be years before she found out about it and by then it would be a nice size to sell for more than i got it for...At least that was my plan for the babies. :/


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll agree with Muttly here--though I totally understand the deep desire to get one (I have a snake that I LOVE)--it's best to wait until you're out on your own before you get a pet your parents clearly don't want you to have. Most of those stories end in tragedy, as it seems one of yours already has, so it's best for you and your future pets to be in a home where they can get the attention they deserve. 
I'd also, when it gets to a point where you can safely be keeping snakes, make sure you're getting them from a reputable source. Snakes aren't that fragile...


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

That is really strange. Snakes normally don't die for no reason. maybe just bad luck?

I want a snake badly, but my mom (who is Not anti-snake. She's handled many snakes like sand boas and corn snakes and even the big boys like Boas) says no. 

If your mom hates them due to stereotypes Snakebytes had a video on Snake myths (and rather or not they were true). maybe see if she'll watch it. Won't guarantee you'll Get a snake, but at least she'll understand them more (so when your older she won't criticize you were having them, and Snakebytes is on youtube btw). I'll see if I can find it and PM it to you if you want.


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm surprised my mom was fine with me having snakes some years ago (still have one, an albino california king, but my snow corn died), but for some reason she wouldn't allow me to have more rats while I was still living with her. We both grew up with them, but nope. It might be better to wait like the others said, but have you tried to ask your mom? I hope you're able to get one, they're awesome pets


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I've had 2 baby corn snakes die on me too...first one I got turned out to be full of parasites (bad breeder!) I was devastated, he was a Butter morph which I had wanted SO badly & my fiance & I drove 2hrs to go get the baby. My next 2 I still have, they are a Blood morph (we think...came to us 'unknown') & a Snow...the Snow has a spinal defect due to bad incubation but they are both doing amazing & are now yearlings, getting big! I added an Anery last summer & he died from unknown causes....this baby was TINY looked like it had only just hatched, was eating ok...could have been anything really. I know breeders are meant to wait a good while before they sell the babies just to make sure they are 100% healthy, so maybe this baby just had something wrong. I hope you are able to convince your mum! Will be a lot easier than hiding the snake, even tho corn snakes grow REALLY slow...they do get a pretty decent size so I know you won't be able to hide the snake forever! Good luck to you, snakes are amazing creatures


----------

